# Powdered Viagra?



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone else tried tht new powdered Viagra that you stir into your tea ??
It certainly has'nt done much to improve our sex life...........but it stops the biscuits going soft.  

hehehe


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not yet,Tried the Viagra eye drops, just made me look hard


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You shouldn't need that Dave,you should be fit as a butchers dog

and full of vitality on your winalot diet. :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: woof! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Does this mean if we're in a rally field and someone throws a stick you,ll chase after it. :lol: :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nope. Just that he's got shiny balls.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Years ago when viagra first came onto the scene one of the chaps I played golf with said he had some. One of the old boys who had a passion for women twenty years his junior(which made them 45) desperately wanted some so he was given one.

The next time we saw him he reported a fantastic night. Did you give it to the girlfriend then, the supplier said, they were headache tablets :lol: :lol: :lol:

In answer to your question Dave the answer is no. With that lovely wife of yours I am surprised you need to consider such things    


stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

You reminded me of a couple of cartoons I received many years ago (1998) when Viagra first became popular.

If you are offended by nudity do not look! You have been warned!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/viagra2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/viagra.jpg

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It was the Doctors idead he said to 'er indoors "Let me suggest something. Crush the Viagra into a powder. When you are giving him a coffee, stir it into the coffee and serve it. He won't notice a thing."


A couple of weeks later she returned. She was frowning and the doctor asked her what was wrong. She shook her head.

"How did it go?" the doctor asked.

"Terrible, doctor, terrible."

"Did it not work?"

"Yes," say she "It worked. I did as you said and he got up and ripped his clothes off right then and there and we made mad love on the table. It was the best sex that I'd had in 20 years."

"Then what is the problem, ma'am?"

"Well," she said. "I can't ever show my face in McDonald's again."

:wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I can see you are going to be a hit on that Park Home Site. Top entertainer    


stew


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Next time you hear someone complain of a stiff neck you will know that the Viagra tablet got stuck in their throat!!!


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Viagra is commonly used on male patients in "rest homes"........it stops them from falling out of bed!


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

*Best patients*

Sorry wrong place


----------

